# Valet Girls To Park Cars In Bikinis, Lingerie



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Company Going Nationwide_

*BEVERLY HILLS, Calif. -- *The Valet Girls will be parking cars in bikinis or lingerie.

California Girls Valet Parking has acquired Malibu-based Valet Girls and plans to go nationwide.

Clients can request a variety of uniforms, from the skimpy to cute. The company said most of its Valet Girls are models, actresses or dancers earning some extra money.

Valet Girl Dana Cole, an aspiring actress, said her favorite costume is the schoolgirl outfit, with a plaid miniskirt and sneakers. She said it's sexy and easy to run around in.

Cole said tips range from a couple of bucks to $100. She said she's been tipped twice with a C-note.

The girls have parked vehicles at parties for celebrities, including George Burns, Dennis Hopper, Frank Zappa, Sen. Hillary Clinton, Arnold Schwarzenegger and Bob Hope, according to TheAutoChannel.com.

Company officials said it is their goal to be operating in 40 cities by 2010.


----------



## sgtmvm (Jan 17, 2005)

Umm...I don't know how much I'd trust a woman wearing "hooker heels" to be able to work the pedals on a car, let alone one with a manual transmission...


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

sgtmvm said:


> Umm...I don't know how much I'd trust a woman wearing "hooker heels" to be able to work the pedals on a car, let alone one with a manual transmission...


Who Cares! Can I ask my wife if I can hire one to park my jeep everytime I get home. God, I'd drive in and out of the garage all day long


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to Boston Ladies !!

:-D


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

wherever they work in boston will be my new favorite spot.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

another bimbo looking for a buck. gimme a beer.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

> The girls have parked vehicles at parties for celebrities, including George Burns


I thought he died sometime ago????


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Whats the point?


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

npd_323 said:


> Whats the point?


The chics must be old..


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

sgtmvm said:


> Umm...I don't know how much I'd trust a woman wearing "hooker heels" to be able to work the pedals on a car, let alone one with a manual transmission...


I'm pretty sure that a gril wearing "hooker heals" is perrty good with the stick shift.


----------

